# black screens from dvd player



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

ok, i have a hometheater box from lg. its a dvd player, model number if it helps is LHT854.
my question is when i play movies, or really anything, i get these black outs as i would call them.
where the screen goes black for like a second or two. sound is fine. one thing i think i have noticed it 
seems to be happening on older dvds. the player is an 1080p up-scaling version, which i was thinking
that some how that was the cause of the black outs. happened today while playing a madonna dvd of a
concert. also was a little concerned about dust being the culprit too??? the only time i know for sure that it hasnt done it is when i played the g i joe movie. which is a new movie, it was also fairly new too.:help:

Its not even a yr old. jan. of 2010. havent done any real troubleshooting with it. 

Not sure its the rite place for question.:scratch:

thanks every much
marc

P.S. dont post much here.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried replacing the cable to the display?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I assume you are using HDMI. How long is the cable? Have you tried a component connection? Have you checked for firmware updates on the TV and Player?


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my old htpc setup, then I tried switching the cable over to my upscaling dvd player which was working fine. Turns out to be a cheap hdmi cable the the blackouts typically occured when the video bitrate was on the high side, only reducing the resolution helped. I would try setting the output resolution to 720 and see if it still does it, if it does, get a better hdmi cable.


----------



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

whats the best length for a hdmi cable? ( 5 meters?) they have updates for firmware for these things!!!!!??????:dontknow: i thought that was the the whole idea of hdmi?? that it was a BETTER form of cable for sending video,,, HIGH DEFINATION.:hissyfit: the output is set to auto for dvd player. going down to component connections defeats the purpose of this tv, sorry. i understand that manf. is different for the companies, but isnt there a standard they have to keep for transmission??? even for the cheapest hdmi cables??? /CENTER]


marc​


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Did you want some help sorting out your problem or did you just want to rant? The latter is fine, but you will get more help if you communicate in a more coherent manner.

5 meter HDMI cables can be marginal but are normally not a problem. If you are using the cheapest system and cheapest cables I would not be surprised with problems at this length, though I would not expect it.

HDMI is a troubled interconnect system and there are many possible problems ranging from a defective cable or connector to defects in the HDMI transmission and receiver chips to firmware problems. You could also have a problem in the player that does not relate to HDMI which is why you try other connections.

HDMI is the best consumer connection as far as resolution goes. That does not mean that there are not issues with its functionality or reliability. Many of those have been worked out in the better quality equipment, but in less expensive units they are more likely. You have a very inexpensive system with some very complex technologies. Problems are more likely with this level of equipment.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> they have updates for firmware for these things!!!!!??????:dontknow:


Do some research and find out. Lots of manufacturers are always improving their products.



> going down to component connections defeats the purpose of this tv, sorry.


You are being asked to *try* component connections to help determine what the problem is.


----------



## Mgolbois (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

